# Mini Darley Shoulder Bag



## Izzybet

I am after a pink bag and i was looking at the small Iris but not sure on the thick shoulder strap that will date. A quick google and this bag is coming soon.... I like the lily/darley shape so should be a good contender. 
Does anyone have the Darley shoulder bag ?








						Mini Darley Shoulder Bag
					

Shop the Mini Darley Shoulder Bag in Mulberry Pink Heavy Grain at mulberry.com, The Mini Darley Shoulder Bag offers a celebration of our signature Postman’s Lock and the iconic Darley Bag in a charming new size.




					www.mulberry.com


----------



## jelly-baby

I’m waiting for this pink one too. I had the same model but it black quilted before. I returned it as I was not keen on how shiny it was but the size is perfect. My phone went in the front pocket and my wallet and key cles in the main compartment. I hope it arrives in stock soon. I only normally buy black bags so it’s taken a very special colour to turn my head!


----------



## Izzybet

jelly-baby said:


> I’m waiting for this pink one too. I had the same model but it black quilted before. I returned it as I was not keen on how shiny it was but the size is perfect. My phone went in the front pocket and my wallet and key cles in the main compartment. I hope it arrives in stock soon. I only normally buy black bags so it’s taken a very special colour to turn my head!



Thank you, good to know that the size is good. Hopefully it will be available soon


----------



## Navajo princess

Hi Izzybet, I have the Darley shoulder bag in black heavy grain leather in the small size and I'm very happy with it.  I've had it since August last year and it's a great size, comparable to the regular Mulberry Lily but with a separate front pocket and a back pocket that has a magnetic closure so it holds more than the regular Lily, plus the heavy grain leather is very soft and expands easily.  Holds a lot, is hard wearing and is well made, I would definitely recommend to anyone who wants to get it in any size or leather.


----------



## Izzybet

Navajo princess said:


> Hi Izzybet, I have the Darley shoulder bag in black heavy grain leather in the small size and I'm very happy with it.  I've had it since August last year and it's a great size, comparable to the regular Mulberry Lily but with a separate front pocket and a back pocket that has a magnetic closure so it holds more than the regular Lily, plus the heavy grain leather is very soft and expands easily.  Holds a lot, is hard wearing and is well made, I would definitely recommend to anyone who wants to get it in any size or leather.


Hi, thank you for the recommendation I am now stalking the website morning noon and night! I have the small regular quilted Darley and really like it but feel this Darley can be a bit more casual.


----------



## Izzybet

Mulberry pink mini Darley shoulder bag ordered!! I had been checking the site every day and nearly forgot yesterday but I remembered and it was add to bag! 
Hopefully it should arrive Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Izzybet

jelly-baby said:


> I’m waiting for this pink one too. I had the same model but it black quilted before. I returned it as I was not keen on how shiny it was but the size is perfect. My phone went in the front pocket and my wallet and key cles in the main compartment. I hope it arrives in stock soon. I only normally buy black bags so it’s taken a very special colour to turn my head!


It’s add to bag!


----------



## jelly-baby

Izzybet said:


> It’s add to bag!



Now I can’t decide between rose pink or neon pink!


----------



## Izzybet

jelly-baby said:


> Now I can’t decide between rose pink or neon pink!


I went for the Mulberry pink as that is more my colour


----------



## littleblackbag

Izzybet said:


> Mulberry pink mini Darley shoulder bag ordered!! I had been checking the site every day and nearly forgot yesterday but I remembered and it was add to bag!
> Hopefully it should arrive Wednesday/Thursday.


Ooh please share lots of lovely pics when you get it.


----------



## Izzybet

She has arrived and is a keeper! Nice thick leather, I think leather lined will have to double check.
I and 5ft 2 and I can do long strap, strap doubled and across body. With the leather on the strap I think will be  more comfortable that the Lily strap. The photos look really bright but a good cerise pink and a colour that I like and gravitate too.


----------



## tyguo

Anyone think this will ever come back in stock? The size is everything I'm looking for!


----------



## shopaholicious

tyguo said:


> Anyone think this will ever come back in stock? The size is everything I'm looking for!


From what I've learned so far in this subforum, this version of Darley is discontinued.  The two available versions on the website is a ridgid rectangular WOC with non adjustable chain with leather strap attached to the top of the bag,  and another small satchel with rounded bottom corners and leather strap attached to the sides of the bag.


----------

